# Ext. Festplatte funktioniert nich :( ???



## Insane (17 Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir ne externe Festplatte zugelegt ...  

External Hard Drive USB 2.0 von Verbatim ( 500 gig )

is mittlerweile auch schon die zweite ( die erste hab ich zurück gebracht weil sie auch nich funktionierte )  Ich hab beide festplatten an 2 verschiedenen PC's ausprobiert und niergends funktionieren sie .... 

bei der neuen festplatte kommt jetzt die Fehlermeldung -> USB Gerät wurde nicht erkannt und dann passiert gar nichts mehr ... 

Brauch ich einen Treiber oder woran kann das liegen ??   Habs an Win Xp home und Prof. ausprobiert


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2009)

Hab mehrere Verbatim 500G im Einsatz ohne Probleme.

Geh mal in die Hatdwareconfig, lösche die Geräte mit den Fragezeichen raus, dann im Menü Aktion-> nach geänderte hardware suchen.

Sollte dies trotzdem nicht gehen,
Systemsteuerung->verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung und mal nachsehen ob die Platte voranden ist. Fall schon mal ein Platte dran war könnte es zu einem Konfikt bei der Vergabe des Laufwerksbuchstaben kommen.#


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Fall schon mal ein Platte dran war könnte es zu einem Konfikt bei der Vergabe des Laufwerksbuchstaben kommen.#



Ja genau, besonders, wenn man später ohne die Platte Netzwerklaufwerke verbunden hat, dann ist das schon fast vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Insane (19 Januar 2009)

Also ich hab 1 Festplatte ( Partition C und D )  und eine festplatte G  kann es sein das es was damit zu tun hat ?? 

das komische ist nur das ich beide festplatten wie gesagt auch an einem anderen pc getestet habe .... 

was soll ich jetzt machen `??


----------



## sue port (19 Januar 2009)

hallo insane,
a) welcher hersteller?
b) wie formatiert?
c) überhaupt formatiert?
d) evtl zuwenig stromersorgungß
e) wird sie überhaupt in einer form erkannt? 
f) welches betriebssystem?

greetinx

sue


----------



## jabba (19 Januar 2009)

Insane schrieb:


> Also ich hab 1 Festplatte ( Partition C und D ) und eine festplatte G kann es sein das es was damit zu tun hat ??
> 
> das komische ist nur das ich beide festplatten wie gesagt auch an einem anderen pc getestet habe ....
> 
> was soll ich jetzt machen `??


 
Hast Du mal in der Hardwareconfig und in der Datenträgerverwaltung nachgesehen so wie ich das geschrieben habe ?

@sue port
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, die meisten Fragen sind schon bei der Fragestellung beantwortet worden.


----------



## sue port (20 Januar 2009)

schau mal da 
http://www.verbatim.de/de_7/downloads_drivers_337_0.html


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Bei manchen Rechnern, die USB 2.0 / Firewire haben, benötigt man neue Treiber für das Mainboard, b.z.w. ein neues BIOS. Bei vielen z.B. MEDION
Modellen oder Mainboards mit VIA Chipsatz ist dies der Fall. In diesen Fällen wirst du mit fast allen USB 2.0 Geräten Probleme haben. BIOSUpdates 
und Chipsatz-Treiber (VIA 4 in 1) Treiber bekommst du auf der Homepage des Boardherstellers b.z.w. des Geräteherstellers (z.B. Medion).
 
Setz dich bei ALDI PC's bitte mit der MEDION HOTLINE in Verbindung - dort kann man dir mit einem PATCH weiterhelfen. Auch solltest du überprüfen
- wenn du WIN XP home nutzt, ob DIRECT X 9b installiert ist - wenn nicht kann man sich das bei MICROSOFT herunterladen. Ebenso gibte es
bei Microsoft einen USB 2.0 Patch - den sollte man auch installieren.

Dann sollte alles funktionieren. 

lg...


----------



## Insane (20 Januar 2009)

Also ich hab geguckt ib ich die bei der Datenträgerverwaltung finde ...  NEIN

Dann hab ich mir DirectX 9b runtergeldaen geht auch nich ... 

die treiber die oben in dem link sind helfen mir auch nich weiter weil die nur für windows 98 sind ... 

SO ich steh immer noch vorm selben problem und bin leider kein stück weiter 


Ich hba windows XP HOme Sp 2  und das ding is von medion ... ich bin am verzweifeln was soll ich machen


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

von was reden wir hier eigentlich: 2,5" USB-powered oder 3,5" mit extra Netzteil? Bei 2,5" kann ich aber leider auch nur soviel sagen, dass ich da auch schon Probleme hatte.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> von was reden wir hier eigentlich: 2,5" USB-powered oder 3,5" mit extra Netzteil? Bei 2,5" kann ich aber leider auch nur soviel sagen, dass ich da auch schon Probleme hatte.


 
bei der größe geh ich mal von 3,5zoll aus ... google zeigt auch keine 2,5er mit der bezeichnung an...


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Versuche deine Platte mal an einem PC wo du definitiv sagen kannst okay dort funktionieren meine USB-Ports ansonsten verwende mal ne Boot CD mit Linux z.B. Knoppix (freeware im Internet) und schau ob du sie mit Knoppix finden kannst... sollte das dann der Fall sein so kannst du davon ausgehen das mit deinem WinXP etwas nicht stimmt...Sollte es damit auch nicht funktionieren liegt es an deiner Hardware oder etwa der Bios-Einstellung oder auch der Biosversion.


----------



## Insane (20 Januar 2009)

Mit Netzteil


----------

